# Here's a pic of the babies. NEW PICS UPDATED 5/21



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

So here is a pic of the little ones, sorry its a cell pic, but they are 1 day old now, and all 12 seem to be thriving!










I'm proud of my little girl, even though she seems to do things a little outta the norm.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Here's a pic of the babies.*

Hehe so cute, they are looking good... good job mom!


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Here's a pic of the babies.*

ok, well here is a couple more, i just realized I lost one baby a lil bit ago, so there is 11 now.



















I know you cant tell, but all babies seem to have milk bands, and seem healthy
..


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Here's a pic of the babies.*

Congrats!! They all look very healthy. : ) 
And very nice milkbands ;D


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Here's a pic of the babies.*

Healthy little squeaklets!
Congrats


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

So Here is some pics of the babies at 3 days old. Looks like its gonna be a nice mix of hoodies, 3 nearly solid color, and a couple nearly white. As best I can tell, I think there are 4 boys and 7 Girls, all 11 seem to be doing well. They just sprouted their wiskars lol, and they are so cute when they yawn! Momma is doin well too, and doing a great job.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Awe so cute. I love pinkie pictures! Looks like a good mixture of markings, I see at least one headspot and a facial blaze. Adorable!!!! Are you going to be keeping any?


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

So precious! I would take some if I could, in a heartbeat!

When my rat had a litter they were all adorable, and I loved them all of course, but every single one was black and white hooded, which was a bit boring. These ones have a nice variety between them.


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Awe so cute. I love pinkie pictures! Looks like a good mixture of markings, I see at least one headspot and a facial blaze. Adorable!!!! Are you going to be keeping any?


 Yeah I'm gonna keep 3 or 4 or however many my girlfriend will allow me. Hehe. I know i have homes lined up for at least 6, so that leaves 5 at the moment. 

forgive my ignorance, but what is a facial blaze? and i assume a head spot its pretty self explanatory?

Also, how do markings work in geneology? if 2 hoodies mate do they yield all hoodies? (thus making it safe to assume that her mate was a solid colored boy?).
and finally, assuming that her and her mate are 2 different colors, what can i expect as far as colors(roughly 50/50 split)?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

A facial blaze is a white stripe down their face. The head spot is a white spot on their forehead. Very adorable markings!

As for the genetics question, it would depend on what the two hoodies parents were. Say if for the past 2-3 generations had been all hooded, then you will likely end up with at least 95% hoodeds. If one grandparent had a headspot then a headspot might crop up in the litter etc.


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Here's a pic of the babies. NEW PICS UPDATED 5/24*

Ok so here is the babies at 5 days. I'm truly impressed with the all the variations that came out of this litter. I really wonder who the father is. There are only a couple real hoodies, a couple bare backs(isn't this also sometime refered to as like american hooded or somthin?), and the 3 beautiful solids. The mom has the best temprament of any feeder i have ever seen (even comparable to my rats obtained from breeders), so I hope these babies are like her.


----------



## Speedboat (Apr 27, 2010)

They are all very cute! Don't you just love baby rats  .

The third one (going from the right to left) looks like it has a little saddle. Then the light one of the fifth one.

Just being curious, where are you located?

-Hilary


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

Speedboat said:


> They are all very cute! Don't you just love baby rats  .
> 
> The third one (going from the right to left) looks like it has a little saddle. Then the light one of the fifth one.
> 
> ...


Central Illinois


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

Awe, they are too cute  

So are you going to adopt them out or take them to a shelter? Unless you plan on keeping them.


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

Miss_Jackie said:


> Awe, they are too cute
> 
> So are you going to adopt them out or take them to a shelter? Unless you plan on keeping them.


I'm gonna keep all that I cant find homes for i guess. No sense surrendering them to an already over-crowded shelter right? Plus i don't even know of any in my area, and i would have a hard time doing that. I already have homes lined up for a good bit of em.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats awesome! Most people just give them to petstores


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

lol heck no. i'll fill my fn to the brim if i have to


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Aww they are beautiful little babes. Nice to see that they are in good variety and in good health. Keep up the good work and I hope you find the remaining babies good homes. I would surely take a handful of them in a heartbeat as well :]


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

lol Thanks! All babies remain healthy and all have gone to great homes, except for 2 girls and 2 boys that i decided to keep. Also recently acquired a couple rescues so i'm sitting at 9 total for the moment. 5 girls and 4 boys.


----------



## Twila (Nov 9, 2009)

Any pics of them now that they are older?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

hehe i just had my 1st litter of surprise squeeklets yesterday.... 11 Total lol. im proud of my girl shes a trooper.


----------

